# dave st customs



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

im starting this one for a homie of mine


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

kool let see the bike on the wall when you get a min


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn homie easy on the grinder what you useing to weld and grind down???


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11457296
> *kool let see the bike on the wall when you get a min
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2008, 11:43 PM~11457313
> *damn homie easy on the grinder  what you useing to weld and grind down???
> *


lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks good bro you going to mold that one next ???


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2008, 10:43 PM~11457313
> *damn homie easy on the grinder  what you useing to weld and grind down???
> *


i need a better welder im using a stick welder and it blows holes in the material


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

yea im going to bondo it ill post pics when im done


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh yeah that suck if money is tight hit up a harbor freight and get a cheap wire feed thats what i useed til i tryed to weld 1/4 to 1/4 then it burned up lol mybad but it works great with and with out gas just if you not using gas go a lil slower just trying to help iam not a pro but every lil bit help i think


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what else you doing to your homies bike seat post removed ? caping behind seat ?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up Dave


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD SO FAR HOMIE


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11457564
> *what else you doing to your homies bike seat post removed ? caping behind seat ?
> *


na he just wants to be in semi nothing to fancy


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 27 2008, 11:16 PM~11457644
> *LOOKS GOOD SO FAR HOMIE
> *


thanx uffin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up gilly.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

dave st


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx for the pics gilly


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+Aug 27 2008, 09:41 PM~11457298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

this is another dave st.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@Aug 28 2008, 07:48 PM~11465891
> *this is another dave st.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@Aug 28 2008, 07:48 PM~11465891
> *this is another dave st.
> 
> 
> ...


I like them mirrors  :0


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st handle bars,frame mod,speaker box,and rims.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st frame mods,fenders,forks,sissy bar,handle bars,rims,mirrors,and display


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st frame,fenders,rims,forks,handle bars,sproket,chain guard,and display







notice bike has no gooseneck


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE WHATS THE PRICE ON THE TURN TABLE


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 29 2008, 04:06 PM~11473400
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE WHATS THE PRICE ON THE TURN TABLE
> *


there stands only.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I SEE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lookin good bro


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 29 2008, 04:09 PM~11473430
> *lookin good bro
> *


thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st frame and rims.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st frame and stand


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Fresno Alliance


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st rims,forks handle bars,mirrors,sissybar,game boyadvance holder,and display


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st rims


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st rims,frame,handle bars,forks,skirts,speakerbox icechest,box stand,mirrors,sissybar,and display


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here are some rims i lased


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

some mirrors i did


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

some custom parts i did


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro when we going to do some more owrk for you  or if you need any stock parts


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

can you find the heart


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Nice bikes but you guys suck at tug a war :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 6 2008, 11:33 PM~11538250
> *Nice bikes but you guys suck at tug a war :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yea but i heard you have a big mouth lol :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> :0 yea but i heard you have a big mouth lol :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Haa ahha jalapino and pie eating champ  lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> > :0 yea but i heard you have a big mouth lol :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > Haa ahha jalapino and pie eating champ  lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

that proves that mr.559 can suck and swallow.lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 7 2008, 02:43 PM~11540979
> *that proves that mr.559 can suck and swallow.lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 7 2008, 01:43 PM~11540979
> *that proves that mr.559 can suck and swallow.lol :biggrin:
> *


Lmao don't be mad cuz I shut you down on all the games lol WHO GOTS BIG BALLS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 6 2008, 11:18 PM~11538155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   nice and clean


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11543339
> *   nice and clean
> *


thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 7 2008, 06:31 PM~11542297
> *Lmao don't be mad cuz I shut you down on all the games lol  WHO GOTS BIG BALLS!!!!!!!!
> *


how is my son in the middle going to compare to your fat ass on the right


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 6 2008, 10:55 PM~11538365
> *:0  yea but i heard you have a big mouth lol  :biggrin:
> *


"...but big mouths is only good for sucking dicks"


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

GO 49ERS


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 7 2008, 10:20 PM~11544862
> *GO 49ERS
> *


Hell yeah uffin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@Sep 7 2008, 10:28 PM~11544921
> *Hell yeah  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Sep 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11544542
> *"...but big mouths is only good for sucking dicks"
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my babys trycycle i did it with spray can just for fun


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my daughters rims for vegas i just finished making them.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

them clean bro where you get the twisted ones you buy full set of wheels then add plane spokes ???


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i did these for one of my members trike with a matching rim for his continentle kit.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

clean


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2008, 10:30 PM~11654985
> *them clean bro  where you get the twisted ones you buy full set of wheels then add plane spokes ???
> *


i bought three rims off my homie so i split the third rim on these sit of rims


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sick thats what i want to do soon


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

heres the frame i started these topic with.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice looking


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

practicing a little imgraveing on one of my members parts.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2008, 10:39 PM~11655051
> *nice looking
> *


thanx bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11655136
> *thanx bro
> *


you do goos work bro on the real


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

one man do it all shop lol good lookin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2008, 11:35 PM~11655419
> *one man do it all shop lol good lookin
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx homies


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

cut and engraved chain guard for one of my members


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

im starting a cinderilla bike for one of my members.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

another chainguard i just finished for another member of mine.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 24 2008, 11:40 PM~11693138
> *cut and engraved chain guard for one of my members
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 29 2008, 04:09 PM~11730624
> *nice homie
> *


thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

12" trike coming soon out of Dave street customs


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 01:33 AM~12358050
> *12" trike coming soon out of Dave street customs
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i cut the crank arms and crank support bars.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

comming soon (armagedon)


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 8 2008, 04:20 PM~12370280
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 01:33 AM~12358050
> *12" trike coming soon out of Dave street customs
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the post g.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 01:33 AM~12358050
> *12" trike coming soon out of Dave street customs
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE YOURE WORK IS FUCKING NICE!! KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING DOGG YOU COMING UP ON SOME SICK ASS SHIT ESPECIALLY THAT 12 INCH TRIKE :cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 11 2008, 01:00 AM~12397156
> *DAM HOMIE YOURE WORK IS FUCKING NICE!! KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING DOGG YOU COMING UP ON SOME SICK ASS SHIT ESPECIALLY THAT 12 INCH TRIKE  :cheesy:
> *


its hopping air not juice.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i did the skirts and rims but i only have an ugly pic of the bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

merry christmas dave


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

look what i got for x-mas


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 26 2008, 12:32 AM~12528747
> *  merry christmas dave
> *


merry christmas gilly and everyone else.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i just finished my daughters rims how do you guys like them there for her hana montana bike "best of both worlds"


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 1 2008, 05:06 PM~11753156
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice mirrors im actually doing this right now good work


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 2 2009, 02:58 AM~12582647
> *nice mirrors im actually doing this right now good work
> *


thanx


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

a david im gonna put my bike up for saleo hit me up and let me know how much should i ask for it


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@Jan 2 2009, 04:54 PM~12586879
> *a david im gonna put my bike up for saleo hit me up and let me know how much should i ask for it
> *




:0


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

:nono: :twak: wwwhhat!!!!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

heres a couple of parts i did for my rat bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 21 2009, 09:45 PM~12777933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very good job!!!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 22 2009, 02:45 PM~12777933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


done anymore to this yet man?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

hooked this frame for one of my members hes going with a cookie monster theam


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i'm hooking up this one for another one of my members


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Always got something cracking at dave st  johns going to love his new look!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 31 2009, 12:51 PM~13444619
> *i'm hooking up this one for another one of my members
> 
> 
> ...


20 inch???


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Apr 2 2009, 02:38 AM~13462309
> *20 inch???
> *


yea


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 10 2009, 05:22 AM~12656893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Updates of this one? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont think I gave ever came in here with props. damn good work.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 23 2009, 08:23 PM~13671643
> *Updates of this one? :dunno:
> *


updates comming soon im working on a 16"rad trike (tailgater 2).and a 20"RAD TWO WHEEL (ARMAGEDON) FIRST HOPEFULLY BY SAN BERNO IF NOT 2010.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Its nice lookin work brotha keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 08:40 PM~13671829
> *I dont think I gave ever came in here with props. damn good work.
> *


THANX FOR THE COMPLAMENT


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 23 2009, 09:33 PM~13672523
> *Its nice lookin work brotha keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


THANX


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

sneak peak at armagedon


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You do some bad ass work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2009, 11:28 PM~13965437
> *You do some bad ass work bro :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 22 2009, 12:23 AM~13965944
> *:wave:
> *


Hey what's up you going to the socios show


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 22 2009, 12:13 AM~13966302
> *Hey what's up you going to the sociol show
> *


 :yes: ill be there


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 22 2009, 01:16 AM~13966316
> *:yes: ill be there
> *


Kool I'll see you there


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 28 2009, 11:16 PM~13725465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Is this a 16"?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 01:38 PM~14172373
> *   Is this a 16"?
> *


No 20"


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 29 2009, 09:16 AM~13725465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That one's gonna come out bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2009, 05:35 PM~14174504
> *That one's gonna come out bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx it's my sons project it'll be ready and hopefully daview at next yrs az. Show


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

WHAT UP DAVE HOW IS EVERYTHING COMING ALONG ? I HAVE TO GET A DATE FOR THIS YEARS PICNIC AT ROEDINGS PARK. SO GILLY CAN DEFEND HIS TITLES.LOL


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 16 2009, 10:14 PM~14212694
> *WHAT UP DAVE HOW IS EVERYTHING COMING ALONG ? I HAVE TO GET A DATE FOR THIS YEARS PICNIC AT ROEDINGS PARK. SO GILLY CAN DEFEND HIS TITLES.LOL
> *


What's up ritchie lmk on that picnic we'll be there


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 16 2009, 08:14 PM~14212694
> *WHAT UP DAVE HOW IS EVERYTHING COMING ALONG ? I HAVE TO GET A DATE FOR THIS YEARS PICNIC AT ROEDINGS PARK. SO GILLY CAN DEFEND HIS TITLES.LOL
> *




:biggrin: o yeah!!!!! Lets do this :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 21 2009, 06:44 PM~13963007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some tit work youve done right there.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my nikka at work he just finished lacing these wheels :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my nikka laying some tape for my rat rod project


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2009, 08:49 PM~14233261
> *my nikka at work he just finished lacing these wheels :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2009, 08:49 PM~14233261
> *my nikka at work he just finished lacing these wheels :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ANY CLOSE UPS


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2009, 06:49 PM~14233261
> *my nikka at work he just finished lacing these wheels :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Deeeeaaammm they're badass!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hella nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 18 2009, 05:55 PM~14233317
> *ANY CLOSE UPS
> *



nope thats all i got


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2009, 06:49 PM~14233261
> *my nikka at work he just finished lacing these wheels :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanx for posting them pics for me gilly I have more projects to post but my computers down and idk how to post them on my iPhone.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 18 2009, 08:06 PM~14233412
> *Deeeeaaammm they're badass!!!
> *


Thanx homie there for a homie of mine


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 18 2009, 07:55 PM~14233317
> *ANY CLOSE UPS
> *


Close ups of wat parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2009, 06:49 PM~14233261
> *my nikka at work he just finished lacing these wheels :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: How many spokes? Looks like more then 144.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2009, 01:43 AM~14259845
> *:wow: How many spokes? Looks like more then 144.
> *


actualy there's less spokes there 140 the powder coat makes the spokes appear thicker so the rims look fuller.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 18 2009, 08:16 PM~14233485
> * hella nice
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

im starting this one for a buddy of mine from madera its going to be a betty boop bike
















here goes the betty boop face on the back








i did a heart cut out in the rear


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

What's up homie!!!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 16 2009, 03:28 PM~14494918
> *What's up homie!!!
> *


trying to stay cool it's 110 in Fresno today


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

How do the rims look like on your bike send me some pics


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 16 2009, 06:01 PM~14496915
> *trying to stay cool it's 110 in Fresno today
> *


Deeeeaaamm!!! Its fucken hot overthere then! Good thing it doesn't get like that overhere.. I haven't put the rims on yet bro I still need to buy some new tires for them and u never know I might add a few twisted spokes to them :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 16 2009, 05:01 PM~14496915
> *trying to stay cool it's 110 in Fresno today
> *



X2 fucking hot!!!!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 16 2009, 08:02 PM~14497485
> *Deeeeaaamm!!! Its fucken hot overthere then! Good thing it doesn't get like that overhere.. I haven't put the rims on yet bro I still need to buy some new tires for them and u never know I might add a few twisted spokes to them :biggrin:
> *


I'll be in the cool weather of San francisco tomorrow then off to forestville to go camping. Trying to get out of the heat.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 16 2009, 08:05 PM~14497513
> *X2 fucking hot!!!!
> *


Hotter today then yesterday


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 30 2009, 12:08 AM~14337421
> *im starting this one for a buddy of mine from madera its going to be a betty boop bike
> 
> 
> ...


hey dave what size is that frame?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 17 2009, 05:26 PM~14506563
> *hey dave what size is that frame?
> *


20"


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i just finished these rims for one of my members raider bike.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 8 2008, 02:53 PM~12370056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u still got this seat


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Aug 20 2009, 01:48 AM~14824805
> *u still got this seat
> *


yeah it's for my sons radical bike (armagidon) comming out next year.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

can you guess the thieme for my customers next bike.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

is it M.J


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 28 2009, 02:47 AM~14906494
> *can you guess the thieme for my customers next bike.
> 
> 
> ...


ummm latin kings :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 20 2009, 12:22 AM~14824747
> *i just finished these rims for one of my members raider bike.
> 
> 
> ...




:0

very nice


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 31 2009, 04:23 AM~14932941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the best homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 1 2009, 12:33 AM~14944568
> *:0
> 
> very nice
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 1 2009, 05:16 AM~14945185
> *this is the best homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro still working on that bike handle bars are my next upgrade


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

come hang out is much cooler up here :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

starting a lil tiger for my daughter so i'll start with the rims


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave: long time no talk


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my big secret. look out for the "tail gater" this will be the last posting of this bike. updates will be posted after phoenix show.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 19 2009, 01:23 AM~15711566
> *:wave: long time no talk
> *


whats up i've been working on my daughters tail gater bike if things go right i'll reveal it in phoenix.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 19 2009, 01:41 AM~15711689
> *my big secret. look out for the "tail gater" this will be the last posting of this bike. updates will be posted after phoenix show.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSS


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 19 2009, 01:52 AM~15711732
> *BAD ASSS
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## chinkaman (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 19 2009, 12:41 AM~15711689
> *my big secret. look out for the "tail gater" this will be the last posting of this bike. updates will be posted after phoenix show.
> 
> 
> ...



damm dave thats a badd lookin bike there,i see on here you got sum pretty mean work...yo i'm still sanding my frame down,im only using cheap sand paper so its taking me a while,when im finish ill hit you up so i can find the best tym to drop it off to u.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 19 2009, 02:19 AM~15711849
> *Thanx bro
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chinkaman_@Nov 19 2009, 03:00 AM~15712008
> *damm dave thats a badd lookin bike there,i see on here you got sum pretty mean work...yo i'm still sanding my frame down,im only using cheap sand paper so its taking me a while,when im finish ill hit you up so i can find the best tym to drop it off to u.
> *


Thanx chinkman I look forward to working on your bilke


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 19 2009, 12:41 AM~15711689
> *my big secret. look out for the "tail gater" this will be the last posting of this bike. updates will be posted after phoenix show.
> 
> 
> ...


dam :0 :0 :0 :0 
raul better look out


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 19 2009, 02:41 AM~15711689
> *my big secret. look out for the "tail gater" this will be the last posting of this bike. updates will be posted after phoenix show.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHIT LOOKS SICK HOMIE :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 28 2009, 12:47 AM~14906494
> *can you guess the thieme for my customers next bike.
> 
> 
> ...


Mac dre! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 21 2009, 08:58 AM~15736729
> *dam :0  :0  :0  :0
> raul better look out
> *


Theres another Cali trike that Dave doesnt know about. :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 21 2009, 01:07 PM~15737822
> *DAMN SHIT LOOKS SICK HOMIE :0  :0
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 21 2009, 01:24 PM~15737891
> *Mac dre! :cheesy:
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 21 2009, 09:58 AM~15736729
> *dam :0  :0  :0  :0
> raul better look out
> *


Ora I'm not trying to start nothing just trying to rep team Cali a lil harder in 2010


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 22 2009, 11:52 AM~15744671
> *Ora I'm not trying to start nothing just trying to rep team Cali a lil harder in  2010
> *


X2


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2009, 01:01 PM~15744748
> *X2
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

happy thanksgiving from


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

ora happy thanksgiving to all of you


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i had these rims sitting around so i decided to see what i can do with them








this is the resaults i think they came out nice


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good idea dave. now I can copy it! lol. :nicoderm: 
but serio, thats a good way to try something on the cheap.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 29 2009, 04:40 AM~15811253
> *good idea dave.  now I can copy it!  lol.  :nicoderm:
> but serio, thats a good way to try something on the cheap.
> *


Simon that's what I'm saying that way if they come out like shit I'm only assed out of some $5 rims.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 29 2009, 03:26 AM~15811123
> *NICE :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 30 2009, 03:18 PM~15824014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


C u out there dave.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 29 2009, 02:35 PM~15812599
> *Simon that's what I'm saying that way if they come out like shit I'm only assed out of some $5 rims.
> *


did you just call me simon?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 3 2009, 12:00 PM~15858429
> *did you just call me simon?
> *


Ora it's (see-moan)simon.lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 3 2009, 10:45 AM~15858993
> *Ora it's (see-moan)simon.lol
> *




Now he is calling you Ora :uh:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15851803
> *C u out there dave.
> *


Ora Wassapining Richie haven't seen you in a minute see you there homie are you going to shoot pics for streetlow.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 3 2009, 12:46 PM~15859016
> *Now he is calling you Ora :uh:
> *


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 3 2009, 11:49 AM~15859045
> *Ora Wassapining Richie haven't seen you in a minute see you there homie are you going to shoot pics for streetlow.
> *


no just going to check it out and going to have a good time.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass work.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 4 2009, 12:55 PM~15870906
> *WTF are you talking about?
> *


Please no drama on my thread homie I was simply trying to do my best to translate the word the best I could.my apologizes if I afended you.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 29 2009, 03:13 AM~15810873
> *i had these rims sitting around so i decided to see what i can do with them
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

how tru are they...any wobble


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2009, 04:43 PM~15873053
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> how tru are they...any wobble
> *


That set is already sold


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 19 2009, 12:21 AM~15711552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this very kool! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2009, 02:24 PM~15871840
> *Bad ass work.
> *


Ora happy b-lated birthday Juan


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Dec 4 2009, 11:48 PM~15877259
> *this very kool! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx I always wanted to make a heart shaped chain wheel so I gave it a shot next thing I'm gonna do to it is make those circles into hearts


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 4 2009, 06:37 PM~15873002
> *Please no drama on my thread homie I was simply trying to do my best to translate the word the best I could.my apologizes if I afended you.
> *


my bad, I was just having fun with you. no drama intended.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 5 2009, 02:23 PM~15881069
> *my bad, I was just having fun with you.  no drama intended.
> *


Ora me me to I wasn't sure if you were one of those guys that get but hurt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 5 2009, 01:11 AM~15877930
> *Ora happy b-lated birthday Juan
> *


thanks man


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 5 2009, 09:43 PM~15883138
> *Ora me me to I wasn't sure if you were one of those guys that get but hurt
> *


lol, nah, not me.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 6 2009, 01:44 AM~15886015
> *lol, nah, not me.
> *


Ok (s-eye-mon)lol :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 18 2009, 11:41 PM~15711689
> *my big secret. look out for the "tail gater" this will be the last posting of this bike. updates will be posted after phoenix show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 6 2009, 05:38 PM~15890499
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 9 2009, 03:23 PM~15927551
> *Thanx homie
> *


What up david.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15927551
> *Thanx homie
> *


  when will it be done?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 10 2009, 02:23 AM~15934445
> * when will it be done?
> *


Hopefully by the lrm Phoenix show.if you want to do a layout on it


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 9 2009, 11:04 PM~15932769
> *What up david.
> *


Sup Richie.is that your new signiture on the bottom of your pics you posted on Renee show


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 10 2009, 02:45 PM~15939562
> *Hopefully by the lrm Phoenix show.if you want to do a layout on it
> *


yup, let me know when its done!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 19 2009, 12:41 AM~15711689
> *my big secret. look out for the "tail gater" this will be the last posting of this bike. updates will be posted after phoenix show.
> 
> 
> ...


Project coming out chingon homie!!! How u been?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 10 2009, 03:48 PM~15939600
> *Sup Richie.is that your new signiture on the bottom of your pics you posted on Renee show
> *


yeah ive been putting Callejero on my picks. They say the name fits me :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 10 2009, 07:51 PM~15941380
> *yup, let me know when its done!
> *


Ok


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 11 2009, 12:24 AM~15944875
> *Project coming out chingon homie!!! How u been?
> *


Sup Carlos I've been cool but do to economic troubles I'm forced to find a new painter for my project so I'm looking for someone to sponser or give me a really good price on a candy apple paint job.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 11 2009, 01:07 AM~15945254
> *yeah ive been putting Callejero on my picks. They say the name fits me  :biggrin:
> *


Ora I was thinking the samething.callejeros a tite name and it does fit you.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 11 2009, 12:17 PM~15948800
> *Ora I was thinking the samething.callejeros a tite name and it does fit you.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 14 2009, 07:29 PM~15981054
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ora don't get all cheflao lol


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

something simple for my nephews 16" bike


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

did you take out the chrome spokes and nipples, paint the whole thing, then put the chrome spokes and nipples back in.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 17 2009, 04:33 PM~16011776
> *did you take out the chrome spokes and nipples, paint the whole thing, then put the chrome spokes and nipples back in.
> *


Yeah like I said something simple


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanx homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

there it is a quick upgrade and simple upgrade for my nephew


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 18 2009, 05:58 PM~16023553
> *there it is a quick upgrade and simple upgrade for my nephew
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 18 2009, 04:58 PM~16023553
> *there it is a quick upgrade and simple upgrade for my nephew
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 18 2009, 06:58 PM~16023553
> *there it is a quick upgrade and simple upgrade for my nephew
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up David ?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 19 2009, 01:56 AM~16026895
> *nice and clean
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 22 2009, 10:34 PM~16063820
> *what up David ?
> *


Sup Richie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 18 2009, 08:36 PM~16024554
> *
> *


Thanx el raider


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 18 2009, 09:16 PM~16024911
> *
> *


Ora wasup gilly my brothers selling the bike for $150 for he can upgrade my nephews 20"


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 24 2009, 10:09 PM~16083355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ora merry Christmas gilly and topdogs b.c.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

I ran out of welding rod in the middle of doing these forks so I decided to post them anyways


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 28 2009, 02:36 AM~16108832
> *I ran out of welding rod in the middle of doing these forks so I decided to post them anyways
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Forks are sick Dave!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 28 2009, 04:36 AM~16108832
> *I ran out of welding rod in the middle of doing these forks so I decided to post them anyways
> 
> 
> ...


DAUMMM!!!! THOSE ARE FUCKING SICK :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2009, 11:50 AM~16110202
> *Forks are sick Dave!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 28 2009, 11:58 AM~16110281
> *DAUMMM!!!! THOSE ARE FUCKING SICK  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 28 2009, 01:16 PM~16110958
> *
> *


Ora thanx homie anything new on your raider bike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 28 2009, 04:36 AM~16108832
> *I ran out of welding rod in the middle of doing these forks so I decided to post them anyways
> 
> 
> ...


bad asss


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not an upholster but I'm going to give it a try so I'm starting a display for my daughters fairy spell bike


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I gotta tell ya dave, Im keeping my eye on your stuff cause you could be the next big dog everyone's talking about.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 28 2009, 01:23 PM~16111023
> *Thanx homie
> *


FO REALS THE THINGS YOUR DOING IS FUCKING MAKING ME WISH I HAD IT :cheesy: LIKES THOSE RIMS AND THE TWIST ON THE FORK :cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 29 2009, 12:58 AM~16118314
> *I gotta tell ya dave, Im keeping my eye on your stuff cause you could be the next big dog everyone's talking about.
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2009, 01:29 AM~16118686
> *FO REALS THE THINGS YOUR DOING IS FUCKING MAKING ME WISH I HAD IT  :cheesy: LIKES THOSE RIMS AND THE TWIST ON THE FORK  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my other welder took a shit after I did these fenders








then after I cut these bars my cutter took a shit on me :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16296083
> *my other welder took a shit after I did these fenders
> 
> 
> ...


nice fenders homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

nice work dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 15 2010, 02:32 AM~16298227
> *nice fenders homie
> *


Ora thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 15 2010, 10:54 AM~16299942
> *nice work dave :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro can't wait to see your upgrades on your bike


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 15 2010, 10:32 PM~16306496
> *Thanx bro can't wait to see your upgrades on your bike
> *


me tooo...

now my little girl wants me to start working on hers ..i'm like :sprint: 
so i just took off all the old paint last night and i'll think bout painting soon 


these kids are costing me MONEY like crazy and work isnt going good but they dont seem to care :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 16 2010, 08:29 AM~16308236
> *me tooo...
> 
> now my little girl wants me to start working on hers ..i'm like :sprint:
> ...


I fill you bro I haven't worked in a while and can't find shit out there so I build on a budget and now I'm running out of metal,welding supplies,my cutter broke on me. Most of my projects are done I'm just waiting on my taxes for I can send everything to paint and plateing $$$$$$ :wow:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

some frames i've been working on


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

some raider finders i've been playing with for one of my members

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

good stuff ya worken on.. just hang in there.. hope you hit the lotto or something..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 22 2010, 03:15 AM~16686149
> *good stuff ya worken on.. just hang in there.. hope you hit the lotto or something..lol.. :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah thats what im talking about homie if i hit da lotto free dave st parts for everybody lol j/k :rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 22 2010, 02:33 AM~16686200
> *hell yeah thats what im talking about homie if i hit da lotto free dave st parts for everybody lol j/k :rimshot:  :roflmao:
> *


free parts... :biggrin: koo.. hope you hit it big then.. and don't go greedy on us..lmao.. :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 22 2010, 03:54 AM~16686237
> *free parts... :biggrin:  koo.. hope you hit it big then.. and don't go greedy on us..lmao.. :worship:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i found this old pic of my model cars i used to build


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 22 2010, 02:09 AM~16686139
> *some raider finders i've been playing with for one of my members
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 28 2009, 12:24 PM~16111033
> *Ora thanx homie anything new on your raider bike
> *



no bro been wanting some custom rims :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Feb 22 2010, 03:09 AM~16686139
> *some raider finders i've been playing with for one of my members
> 
> 
> ...


orale looking good


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 28 2010, 08:06 PM~16753154
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 28 2010, 08:09 PM~16753181
> *orale looking good
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 28 2010, 08:08 PM~16753168
> *no bro been wanting some custom rims  :biggrin:
> *


you got anything in mind I can make you some multicross spokes like these in 16"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 1 2010, 01:36 PM~16761725
> *you got anything in mind I can make you some multicross spokes like these in 16"
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to wait till u hit da lotto :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 3 2010, 11:02 AM~16784000
> *I think I'm going to wait till u hit da lotto  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me too..


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 3 2010, 12:02 PM~16784000
> *I think I'm going to wait till u hit da lotto  :biggrin:
> *


ora x2 :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 3 2010, 12:12 PM~16784136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: me too..
> *


ora i see your 2 and i raise you 2 more :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 3 2010, 12:15 PM~16784739
> *ora i see your 2 and i raise you 2 more  :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: koo I'm in... :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 3 2010, 01:20 PM~16784773
> *:thumbsup: koo I'm in... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was bored so I decided to play with this pixie








I'm going to make it a real girls bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

a couple of welds and a lil grinding/cleaning and it's done


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 7 2010, 04:47 PM~16821288
> *
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 7 2010, 12:06 AM~16817453
> *a couple of welds and a lil grinding/cleaning and it's done
> 
> 
> ...


god damn bro thats nice


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2010, 10:19 PM~16855621
> *god damn bro thats nice
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 09:50 PM~16875913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking foward to the show had fun last year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 13 2010, 01:00 PM~16880705
> *looking foward to the show had fun last year
> *


thx 4 da support see u there


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 05:50 PM~16881890
> *thx 4 da support see u there
> *


Simon my daughter got sweepstakes at last years shows plus there was a lot of lil homies there so it made me fill more at ease and enjoyed it more


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Look it's mii :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 6 2010, 11:03 PM~16817425
> *I was bored so I decided to play with this pixie
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKIN GOOD (✿◠‿ ◠)


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here it is all done its not for show or anything just a littlte something for her to enjoy daily


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 02:42 PM~16953481
> *:0  LOOKIN GOOD (✿◠‿ ◠)
> *


thanx


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 21 2010, 03:58 PM~16953568
> *here it is all done its not for show or anything just a littlte something for her to enjoy daily
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2 you have skills


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 21 2010, 02:58 PM~16953568
> *here it is all done its not for show or anything just a littlte something for her to enjoy daily
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 21 2010, 03:13 PM~16953643
> *very nice :wow:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 05:10 PM~16954286
> *x2 you have skills
> *


Thanx x2 homie :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 21 2010, 05:20 PM~16954351
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 21 2010, 02:58 PM~16953568
> *here it is all done its not for show or anything just a littlte something for her to enjoy daily
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 21 2010, 07:11 PM~16955120
> *nice
> *


thanx homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 21 2010, 02:58 PM~16953568
> *here it is all done its not for show or anything just a littlte something for her to enjoy daily
> 
> 
> ...


came out chingon homie


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

do u build radio flyers..


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2010, 10:20 PM~16957037
> *came out chingon homie
> *


thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 21 2010, 10:20 PM~16957038
> *do u build radio flyers..
> *


not really i dont like the way the front sets on those frames


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 21 2010, 10:40 PM~16958014
> *not really i dont like the way the front sets on those frames
> *


ight wel thank's anywayz


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 21 2010, 11:43 PM~16958063
> *ight wel thank's anywayz
> *


No prob.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

trying to nock out some unfinished projects here goes a spare tire cover for a batman bike in my club








here goes the handle bars and sissy bars for the batman bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BRO, WISH I HAD YOUR SKILLS


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 22 2010, 01:49 AM~17267821
> *WHAT'S UP BRO, WISH I HAD YOUR SKILLS
> *


Thanx but with skills comes curses you get caught up on everybody stuff you never have time for your own


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 22 2010, 11:06 AM~17270215
> *Thanx but with skills comes curses you get caught up on everybody stuff you never have time for your own
> *


x2 then they ask when ur shit comin out right after they drop off a frame for u to work on :twak:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2010, 11:26 AM~17270373
> *x2 then they ask when ur shit comin out right after they drop off a frame for u to work on :twak:
> *


X2 I fill you I told this one guy I'm working on my three bikes it'll be like six month till I get to your stuff he left his stuff anyways and called me a month later demanding his shit get done.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 22 2010, 10:44 AM~17270566
> *X2 I fill you I told this one guy I'm working on my three bikes it'll be like six month till I get to your stuff he left his stuff anyways and called me a month later demanding his shit get done.
> *



so is my stuff done yet


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 22 2010, 11:44 AM~17270566
> *X2 I fill you I told this one guy I'm working on my three bikes it'll be like six month till I get to your stuff he left his stuff anyways and called me a month later demanding his shit get done.
> *


i did a frame for this one guy he dropped it off in late oct. i told his ass it will be done by late january he says cool. man if this motherfucker didnt call me 2 weeks later talking bout how is it almost ready. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i was like no i told u january. 3 weeks later he starts calling me again and again and i told him i told u january and it will be done in january. i just stopped answering his calls. he was callin my brother talkin bout tell ur bro to call me i need da bike. a week before the deadline i told him i call him. come pick up da bike its done. he didnt pick it up for 2 weeks and he still hasnt done shit to it. still has da frame the way i gave it to him 3 months ago.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 22 2010, 02:18 PM~17271987
> *so is my stuff done yet
> *


I didn't win the jackpot lotto only $2 lol


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2010, 04:34 PM~17273278
> *i did a frame for this one guy he dropped it off in late oct. i told his ass it will be done by late january he says cool. man if this motherfucker didnt call me 2 weeks later talking bout how is it almost ready. :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: i was like no i told u january. 3 weeks later he starts calling me again and again and i told him  i told u january and it will be done in january.  i just stopped answering his calls. he was callin my brother talkin bout tell ur bro to call me i need da bike.  a week before the deadline i told him i call him. come pick up da bike its done. he didnt pick it up for 2 weeks and he still hasnt done shit to it. still has da frame the way i gave it to him 3 months ago.
> *


Wow same shit here I fill you


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17275986
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAVE    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Billy


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm hooking this up for my daughters Hanna Montana bike








That's rite I'm running a double sprocket set up


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 22 2010, 11:32 PM~17277696
> *I'm hooking this up for my daughters Hanna Montana bike
> 
> 
> ...


lovin it dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 07:53 AM~17278881
> *lovin it dave  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Vic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 22 2010, 03:51 PM~17273401
> *I didn't win the jackpot lotto only $2 lol
> *



keep on trying :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 08:31 PM~17284795
> *keep on trying  :biggrin:
> *


I am I gotta check my numbers for tonite mega million lol


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuck just checked the lotto app. On my iPhone and I didn't win again lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 24 2010, 12:16 AM~17286942
> *Fuck just checked the lotto app. On my iPhone and I didn't win again lol
> 
> 
> ...



next time little grass hopper :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

MAN I WAS HOPIN I WOULD WIN THE 250 MILLION


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 24 2010, 01:16 AM~17286942
> *Fuck just checked the lotto app. On my iPhone and I didn't win again lol
> 
> 
> ...


Next time dog and if u win te mochas


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 24 2010, 07:59 PM~17291101
> *MAN I WAS HOPIN I WOULD WIN THE 250 MILLION
> *


Shit I'd be happy with $250 dollars lol. Serious though lol


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 24 2010, 07:03 PM~17290847
> *next time little grass hopper  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you master


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 24 2010, 09:21 PM~17291568
> *Next time dog and if u win te mochas
> *


Simon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 24 2010, 08:31 PM~17291644
> *Thank you master
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 24 2010, 09:38 PM~17291688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I knew you'd like that :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was bored so I decided to play with this old pump I had


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 22 2010, 12:53 AM~17267625
> *trying to nock out some unfinished projects here goes a spare tire cover for a batman bike in my club
> 
> 
> ...


Here goes the finished sissy bars and forks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 13 2010, 10:38 AM~18035056
> *Here goes the finished sissy bars and forks
> 
> 
> ...



very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

dave hard at work......


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 13 2010, 10:38 AM~18035056
> *Here goes the finished sissy bars and forks
> 
> 
> ...


nice work...dey look sicc


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 20 2010, 08:41 PM~18097231
> *dave hard at work......
> 
> 
> ...


Ora quote " I'm dead sexxy look at my body" (fat basturd) lol
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 20 2010, 09:24 PM~18097664
> *nice work...dey look sicc
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 20 2010, 08:41 PM~18097231
> *dave hard at work......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty: :boink: how much shipped? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 20 2010, 08:43 PM~18098491
> *:wow: :naughty: :boink: how much shipped?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



just pay for the shipping and ill send him with his best thongas


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 20 2010, 11:13 PM~18098862
> *just pay for the shipping and ill send him with his best thongas
> *


Damn hope they don't charge me by weight :ugh:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 20 2010, 11:19 PM~18098929
> *Damn hope they don't charge me by weight :ugh:
> *


LoL you better be a good tipper


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 21 2010, 01:22 AM~18099814
> *LoL you better be a good tipper
> *


DONT TRIP I GOT YOU!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 21 2010, 08:17 AM~18100862
> *DONT TRIP I GOT YOU!
> *


Woo hoo make it rain lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 21 2010, 09:32 AM~18101276
> *Woo hoo make it rain lol
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 21 2010, 09:22 AM~18101603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche baller


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2010, 07:31 PM~18230574
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche baller
> *


gotta be since I gotta pay da shipping and I need to feed him


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got shipped out last week but the mail truck got stuck at a weigh station out side of chowchilla they said to much weight for a little truck so I'm waiting for a bigger truck lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 5 2010, 01:29 PM~18236806
> *I got shipped out last week but the mail truck got stuck at a weigh station out side of chowchilla they said to much weight for a little truck so I'm waiting for a bigger truck lol
> *


naw fuck that i need a refund


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry no refunds on m.o. You should have used pay pal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 5 2010, 01:34 PM~18236852
> *Sorry no refunds on m.o. You should have used pay pal
> *


fuck :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 5 2010, 12:34 PM~18236852
> *Sorry no refunds on m.o. You should have used pay pal
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just finishing off a LiL something for one of my members


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@Mar 25 2011, 10:10 AM~20177772
> *Just finishing off a LiL something for one of my members
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE DAVE....


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

getting the bat man bike (gothoms finest) ready for woodland


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello buddy :wave:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> Hello buddy :wave:


 Wussapining


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll bee selling these fenders at lemoore on sat. And woodland on sun. For $60 if Anyones interested


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll bee selling these fenders at lemoore on sat. And woodland on sun. For $60 if Anyones interested


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Wussapining


not a mothafucking thang!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> I'll bee selling these fenders at lemoore on sat. And woodland on sun. For $60 if Anyones interested


:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanx jess


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> getting the bat man bike (gothoms finest) ready for woodland


 Finished ready for Vegas


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

nice


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

rodzr said:


> nice


 Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Redoing the tail gater tank if things go well next year for sure


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

dave_st23 said:


> Redoing the tail gater tank if things go well next year for sure


TOTY 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 11, 2011)

Esta chingona


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dave_st23 said:


> Redoing the tail gater tank if things go well next year for sure


:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Also redoing my son bike "armagedon"


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TonyO said:


> TOTY 2012 :thumbsup:


 Idk but I'll be happy being top three


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ehecatl said:


> Esta chingona


 Gracias homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fleetangel said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Finished ready for Vegas


ta chingon who did the engraving and chroming?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> ta chingon who did the engraving and chroming?


 thanks homie i cut it with a jig saw then Morenos chrome and ginos ingraving hooked up the rest


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> thanks homie i cut it with a jig saw then Morenos chrome and ginos ingraving hooked up the rest


orale Gino still engraving?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya he's moving so he can't do anything for a couple of weeks


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

dave_st23 said:


> Redoing the tail gater tank if things go well next year for sure


 This is a badass trike homie!! Cnt wait to see it all done!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dose he still lag


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> dose he still lag


 Mmmm sometimes ya sometimes no but much better turn around then before


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

POISON 831 said:


> This is a badass trike homie!! Cnt wait to see it all done!


 Me to I'm hopeing to have it ready for march I'm curious to see how it matches up with lunch money and az war chief I'm not trying to challenge anyone but in my eyes they seem like the strongest competitor


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Ttt


 whats up dave


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 11, 2011)

Chingona


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> whats up dave


Ora how's the vacation going "g"


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ehecatl said:


> Chingona


Gracias


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Ora how's the vacation going "g"


 its going lol ill be home soon


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> its going lol ill be home soon


Sounds good everyone misses you


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

when you plan on busting out that dope ass trike?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up with the tail gaters return?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

idillon said:


> when you plan on busting out that dope ass trike?


For three years I've been saying this year but I had lost my job when I started this project four years ago but I've been working for a min. Now so for sure this summer is it. Looking at lrm woodland the latest but hopefully sooner.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

I started working on this bike for a guy named ray. He's in the army I believe he's stationed in San Diego he wants to do it military theme (pow Mia) I was thinking on wrapping barbs on twisted square twist like barbed wire any ideas let me know.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

He wants to go simple semi custom and molded fenders


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> Redoing the tail gater tank if things go well next year for sure


New tank half ways done


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

get r done!


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> get r done!


I'm trying g I've got three projects I gotta get done by sept.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Do u have any 16 wheels or custom fenders


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Do u have any 16 wheels or custom fenders


i mite have some rims but no fenders im making a set of fenders for a homie sons 16" bike . $100 ill make you a set.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

How much for the wheels


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post pics of the wheels wey


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> post pics of the wheels wey


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


>


the rims are og etched ingraving and i repainted the purple spokes gold


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

dave_st23 said:


>


Don't mean to be negative or nothing, but this wheel is incorrectly built, any wheight wil cause the hub to turn sideways. Cross laces cross with good reason , and its to pull the weight in both directions equally, if the spokes are going in different directions on each side of the hub, wheel won't take the weight. Unless they are straight laced, you have to have spokes going in opposite directions on each side of the hub independantly. Sorry man, just looking out.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

deville said:


> Don't mean to be negative or nothing, but this wheel is incorrectly built, any wheight wil cause the hub to turn sideways. Cross laces cross with good reason , and its to pull the weight in both directions equally, if the spokes are going in different directions on each side of the hub, wheel won't take the weight. Unless they are straight laced, you have to have spokes going in opposite directions on each side of the hub independantly. Sorry man, just looking out.


Maybe over time and on bigger rims my daughter has similar rims on her trike and she rides it in parades all the the time.either way most stuff that I make are for show bikes not everyday riders


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

The front and spare are the ones I posted
The trike kit are laced in four spoke fan but laced in the same swirl patern


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here goes a pic of the back rim


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Got board so I did this


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here goes a sneak at the tail gaters handle bars


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

Pm me bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

dave_st23 said:


> New tank half ways done


I cant wait to see this thing done!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I cant wait to see this thing done!


GOT A SNICKERS IT'S GUNNA BE A WHILE....LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> GOT A SNICKERS IT'S GUNNA BE A WHILE....LOL


Lol


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> GOT A SNICKERS IT'S GUNNA BE A WHILE....LOL


Lmfao what up homie's


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I cant wait to see this thing done!


Looks like I'm not going to meet my sept. Deadline but next season for sure no if ands or buts


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> GOT A SNICKERS IT'S GUNNA BE A WHILE....LOL


Promised myself to have it done by the time Gilly gets out


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Lmfao what up homie's


Sup Richie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

dave_st23 said:


> Sup Richie


Nothing much Dave just chillin.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Promised myself to have it done by the time Gilly gets out


the clock is ticking! ill be out in 11 months


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Promised myself to have it done by the time Gilly gets out



he likes it where he is he don't want to come out :rofl:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> the clock is ticking! ill be out in 11 months


I heard when you get out that mannies hooking up a TD rad. Trike...


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> he likes it where he is he don't want to come out :rofl:


He's buisy designing face parts n custom license plates lol.
(Dog house designs)


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> he likes it where he is he don't want to come out :rofl:


this vacation is getting boring lol ready to head home


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> he likes it where he is he don't want to come out :rofl:


shit im ready to step out this cage lol especaly with you posting all those food pics on fb lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> He's buisy designing face parts n custom license plates lol.
> (Dog house designs)


yeah trying to stay productive lol and getting ready for summer 2014


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> He's buisy designing face parts n custom license plates lol.
> (Dog house designs)


:rofl:



MR.559 said:


> this vacation is getting boring lol ready to head home


I bet homie hang in there cabron 



MR.559 said:


> shit im ready to step out this cage lol especaly with you posting all those food pics on fb lol


I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> I bet homie hang in there carbon:


X2


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> :wave:


Waasssuuuuuuuupppp!!!


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

For sale $1500 sorry no shipping but I'll meet you half ways in Cali only








Pics from one of a kind good job John


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Got bored at work so I striped my tool cart


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just finished cutting this sprocket for my daughters schwinnpala trike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin good bro


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Lookin good bro


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

This next project was powder coated candyapple red metal flake I'm selling it for $250


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What up dave


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

clean bike


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Taking arty at some ingraving


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> What up dave


Sup gilly


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

idillon said:


> clean bike


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Taking care of some overdue projects


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Taking care of some overdue projects



need some 16"


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> need some 16"


Sorry stand in line I got a back log...


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








[/QUOTE]

Idk raider maybe these mite become 16"


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Came up on some throwback parts I cut a while back


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> He wants to go simple semi custom and molded fenders


Damm has it been that long well finders are done and I'm finishing the frame up


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a fender for a homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

My daughter said she wants to redoe her bike new thiem and parts


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanx Jess I'll be seeing u at socios Show with a new bag of tricks


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

For the homie from old times cc


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Fenders look good homie!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dave_st23 said:


> For the homie from old times cc


look tight bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Thanx Jess I'll be seeing u at socios Show with a new bag of tricks


:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> Fenders look good homie!


Thank homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> look tight bro


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanx jess


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> My daughter said she wants to redoe her bike new thiem and parts


how much 4 the rims and 2 fender braces? would u trade for twisted wheels and cash?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> how much 4 the rims and 2 fender braces? would u trade for twisted wheels and cash?


Sorry I decided to put the parts on a deferent bike project for my other daughter


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Sorry I decided to put the parts on a deferent bike project for my other daughter


dam well how kids u got? :roflmao:you coming to the Streetlow in Salinas this Sun 10th ?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> dam well how kids u got? :roflmao:you coming to the Streetlow in Salinas this Sun 10th ?


I got six daughters , two sons , and three grand children's .
Na can't make it I'm going to my nephews baptism in frisco


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Coming soon just a simple street bike pics coming soon hopefully day views at socios


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sneek peek at the candy land bike


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

dave_st23 said:


> Sneek peek at the candy land bike


Powder coated or painted ?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Powder


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> I got six daughters , two sons , and three grand children's .
> Na can't make it I'm going to my nephews baptism in frisco


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


>


Thee impressions bc will be there


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

dave_st23 said:


> For the homie from old times cc


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Thee impressions bc will be there



:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

KIPPY said:


> :thumbsup:


Should be ready soon


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Another secrete bike


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rims are etched under the paint


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanx jess


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just playing with some paint








Fuck it.its not a show bike anyway just a little daily trike for myself.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Finished my 144 for my 26" trike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Finished my 144 for my 26" trike



pic or it didn't happen cabron :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Almost done maybe for sale if the price is right


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is there a weight limit? :finger: just want to make sure it can hold me hehehehehehe:roflmao:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

$500 and you can check ur self


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

dave_st23 said:


> Almost done maybe for sale if the price is right


nice job bro. diggin the fenders


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Finally got some garage time and finished up some fenders for the homies from Rez made bc


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hooking this up for my daughters candy land bike. in the background a little peek of the tail gator I got rid of the box


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

I got this bad boy at a yard sale for $50 (1969)


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> $500 and you can check ur self


:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dave_st23 said:


>


Sickkk nice fenders


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

furby714 said:


> Sickkk nice fenders


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just throwing it there how much would anyone offer me for my daughters rims


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

how much ?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just seeing how much I can get I'm getting my daughter a car that needs some work so she told me to part out her bike to fix her car


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> Just throwing it there how much would anyone offer me for my daughters rims


Sales pending


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

KIPPY said:


> how much ?


Hope ur pops enjoyed the rims


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> Just throwing it there how much would anyone offer me for my daughters rims


Sold


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sneak peek of some unfinished rims for the homie h_ _ _


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

dave_st23 said:


> Sneak peek of some unfinished rims for the homie h_ _ _


 thanks dave they look good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chingones :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

haro amado said:


> thanks dave they look good


No problem


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> chingones :thumbsup:


Thanx jess


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is the line for custom fenders any shorter yet?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

dave_st23 said:


> Sneak peek of some unfinished rims for the homie h_ _ _


nice


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> is the line for custom fenders any shorter yet?


LMK if you have a certain design in mind I mite make time


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

dave_st23 said:


> LMK if you have a certain design in mind I mite make time


 What about my stuff lol


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

haro amado said:


> What about my stuff lol


They change me to a deferent department at work do to my health so ot is now optional so hopefully I have more garage time now I need a good swamp cooler lol


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

A sneak peak at my daughters hello kitty bike


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

That looks really nice! 12"?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> That looks really nice! 12"?


Thanks 16"


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Almost ready


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Sup homie


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> Sup homie


Supp gill


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Looking good


Thanks homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dave_st23 said:


>


What size frames are those


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> What size frames are those


20


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Pm sent


Pm responded


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> What size frames are those


Ya there 20s the one on the left went to Rez made bc and the one on the right got chopped up even more. I'm making it a 16" radical


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a ruff rendering of the frame


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

My hats off to you bro great work,


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> My hats off to you bro great work,


Thanx homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

seen the frame in person bad ass ... you might get haters but they dont know wat bad ass is keep up the good work bro


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

It always fills good to see the parts I make at car shows when there finished on the bike.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> For the homie from old times cc


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

dave_st23 said:


>


Bad ass were can I get set of rims like that ttt bad ass wirk


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

I made them the homie schwinn1966 makes some also but with twist


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice looking good ttt


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EVIL91 said:


> Nice looking good ttt


Thanx homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up man what does a pair of 20in custom fenders run


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Ora flash back pic that was the last show I took it to before retiring it 2008


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> What's up man what does a pair of 20in custom fenders run


Pm sent


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow how the world goes round I made this frame for a member it was he painted blue for Cookie Monster then later he gave it to a members grandson who then sold it to my airbrusher at a yard sale ( they do not know each other)then he sold it to an old friend of mine that I haven't seen in years he had it airbrushed to be Cookie Monster not nowing the history of the bike.that was crazy he had the same vison we had when we designed the frame.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st214 said:


>


TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

dave_st23 said:


>


Bad ass


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> Bad ass


Thanks homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice rim work bro how much you charge for some 16 rims,


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hooked these up for one of my homies


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Nice rim work bro how much you charge for some 16 rims,


Depends on how you want them done


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dave_st23 said:


>


Something like these for a 16


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

A little something for the homie Amado finally finished


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

A little something for gothams finest


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Saw this at an auction and said wtf so I bought it


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hooked these up for a homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

dave_st23 said:


> Hooked these up for a homie


nice work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> 12" trike coming soon out of Dave street customs


I think it's time to finish this one


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> Hooked these up for a homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> nice work homie:thumbsup:


Thanx homie


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

How much you charge to do custom fenders?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much you charge to do custom fenders?


$60 per finder


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st23 said:


> A little something for the homie Amado finally finished


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Ora thanks


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------

